# **** Accutron, Bulova, Caravelle WRUW March 2021 ****



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

Funky 70's Caravelle manual wind. Far out, man!


----------



## RM339 (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

Vintage 1977 (N7) Caravelle automatic.


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions (Mar 7, 2019)

More of my 1972 President.


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

Bulovas&BoltActions said:


> More of my 1972 President.
> View attachment 15743337


Very nice! Like that a lot! I even like the outline whale!


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

Vintage Caravelle auto. I have two of these. This one is made in Japan while the other is made in "West Germany". The only differences are the hands and movement.


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions (Mar 7, 2019)

Old_Tractor said:


> Very nice! Like that a lot! I even like the outline whale!


This is the only Bulova I've seen with an outlined whale and I love it. It almost looks like it's smiling. I'm sure there are a few out there, but the solid whale was far more common.


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

Bulovas&BoltActions said:


> This is the only Bulova I've seen with an outlined whale and I love it. It almost looks like it's smiling. I'm sure there are a few out there, but the solid whale was far more common.


Yes indeed, the outline whale is much less common. I've noticed the "smile" in the past too!


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

An N3 (1973) Bulova "Minuteman".


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

Old_Tractor said:


> An N3 (1973) Bulova "Minuteman".
> 
> View attachment 15747006


Now THAT'S an interesting date complication!


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

Brand new, arrived today. Some shots in the sun:


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Bulova Precisionist by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Bulova Precisionist by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

Put a mesh strap on this retro-styled Bulova American Clipper.


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

My most recent acquisition. Vintage 1972.


----------



## WanderingFool (May 7, 2020)




----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

Still "breaking in" the Sea Beast! Or is the Sea Beast breaking ME in?


----------



## Blurter (Oct 2, 2011)

Oceanographer














41


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

Bulova Sea Flight automatic.


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

Vintage 1972 Accutron just received today. My 6th addition to my "Railroad Approved" collection.
Joe


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)

They do have a certain appeal😍


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

Accutronredux said:


> They do have a certain appeal😍
> View attachment 15756615


Very impressive. Do you collect any other "Railroad Approved" watches?
Joe


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)

Just Accutrons


----------



## mattmacklind2 (Dec 29, 2020)

Here's my Sea King. Not the model I initially wanted but it has grown on me. I put it on an olive Nato band.


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

Vintage Caravelle with a Miyota manual wind inside.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

Wore my Bulova Excellency to church today.


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

Wearing this one again. My 1973 Accutron RR Approved. Gotta love the "hum."
Joe


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

1973 Bulova Minuteman.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## StampeSV4 (Sep 2, 2009)




----------



## mattmacklind2 (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## mattmacklind2 (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

Usually, I'd wear a dress watch to church, but I just picked this up at the jeweler after they had it for a little less than a year. It didn't work and needed repair and service, but I didn't expect them to have it for a year! It's a 1970 Bulova Golden Clipper "H".


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

New as of Friday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)

*1968 Astronaut 'T'*


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)

Doctor's Date Accutron, caliber 218


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

My retro styled Bulova "Selfwinding"...


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Well.. we are on a self winding mode... let me join you guys. I usually dislike open hearts.. but this one I can actually tolerate and is pleasing and well made.

Bulova by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Bulova by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Bulova by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)

1968 Black Dial Swiss Astro


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

Caravelle automatic.


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)

*1960 14kt Yellow Gold Alpha Spaceview*


----------



## mattmacklind2 (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)

*14kt White Gold Alpha Model 516 Style #25067







*


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

I recently regulated this, to the point where some days it's gained a fraction of a second, and at other times I find it's lost a fraction.


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

New as of Friday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)

*1962 Bulova Accutron Spaceview 'B' Yellow Dot*


----------



## fjmaze (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)

*1966 Astro 'K' 
This was my very first Astro purchase years ago.








*


----------



## WyoBALL (Feb 27, 2011)

I would be wearing this today, but I need a new strap....


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

Vintage Bulova automatic...


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Now for something completely different








Mint green Roman numerals, bright red 15 min inner track. 
Bulova a version of the Lindbergh Hour Angle watch. It needs a scale on the bezel as well, but that was either a decal, or missing. I've never seen one in this style with printing or engraving on the bezel. The inner track is on the date disc, but the wheel is removed so it doesn't advance every 24 hours.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JeremiahAlc (Feb 19, 2021)

My Super Sev in steel bracelet (two tone)


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)

Swiss Chapter Ring


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bes2021 (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

This vintage West German (yes, I know that doesn't exist anymore) Caravelle automatic for church today.


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

A vintage 1970 Bulova Sea King. It has a UFO case, high visibility hands and a linen dial.


----------

